# a pair of illy espresso cups and saucers.



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I have up for grabs a pair of genuine Spal illy espresso cups and saucers as per the for sale thread sometime ago, they are brand new and perfect condition.

so time to have some fun.........

For those that wish to get their mitts on these then all you have to do is come up with a coffee realted limerick, the best one gets the cups...

I will leave this open for two days and pick the winner on Friday evening...


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

In your honour Dave......

I once had a grinder that was crap

Someone said talk to the Coffeechap

A restored Mazzer he gave and I was amazed

At the fab coffee I now get on tap


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

^^^ First rule when entering competitions.... Suck up to the judge







^^^


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

flattery will get you everywhere nice limerick


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Limericks have 5 lines!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Limericks have 5 lines!


OK then....

I once had a grinder that was crap

Someone said talk to the Coffeechap

A restored Mazzer he gave

I was amazed

At the fab coffee I now get on tap

5 lines


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Can't argue with that!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

come on grumpy where is your limerick then, even though you have the worlds supply of cups...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I want to play but clearly dont want the cups....

I once had a bean that was light

That gave me a terrible fright

From lemon and lime

To chardonay wine

A scensory migraine twas quite


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

There once was a jolly chap,

He needed a jolly big crap,

He squeezed and squeezed,

But could not relieve,

So I have him an espresso to poo.

My very poor lyricism as I'm lying here in bed.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

There once was a girl from lough swilly

Who liked to drink coffee from illy

From the cups she explained

Not the beans, your insane

Drinking ash flavoured coffee's just silly!


----------



## billcoxfam (Jan 8, 2013)

My favorite is L1 espressoNot Costa, Starbucks or Nepresso

My six shots a day

Helps me work rest and play

And without them I feel so depresso.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

There was a barista from Brum

Who used beans from a cats crapping bum

When he tried to explain

These beans are completely humane

He was closed down by this coffee forum.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Coffee Forums Uk is the place to be

To talk about all things related to coffee

Be it Classic or Rocket

I doesn't have to hurt your pocket

And meet some nice people like me


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Deleted ..........?Wrong thread


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

That just looks like a cop out boots


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> That just looks like a cop out boots


Could be but I did genuinely post on the wrong thread

My message to Patrick was here

But this thread is for limericks it clear

So I wrote this, its bad

To stop Dave being mad

Rhyming is not my career .


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

There once was a bean called Lavazza

Who got way to close to a Mazzer

The burrs sharp and cold

They swiftly took hold

And turned that poor bean into matter


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Coffee Forums new section whoopee

Can get 2 cups and saucers for free

Espresso's would suit me down too a tee

As I only have Cappa's you see

CoffeeChap please send them to me

Taxi for gs11:exit:


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

With SJ in place for the grind

would my wife think its look was a bind?

if she messed with my nectar

I just might've decked her

but fortunately she didn't mind


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

There once was a feller called Coffeechap

he sold lots of gear none of it crap

In order to sup

I've a need for a cup

so please would he help me fill that gap?


----------



## yttria (Apr 17, 2013)

For forty years I drank cups filled with tea

Till 6 months ago I was given a coffee

Now on 8 cups a day

My nerves have started to fray

I get no sleep and my tits buzz like a bee


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Love these people 1 more hour for entries


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

A limerick fit for free cups

From which some fine espresso to sup

To be filled with a brew

From a lever or two

And not some shite steamtoy from Krups


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

In search of the golden god shot

Must make sure it's not to hot

Grind nice and tight

Crema just right

It's nectare I think I have got


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

So been reviewing the lovely limericks you have all done for me and am now pondering


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

yttria said:


> For forty years I drank cups filled with tea
> 
> Till 6 months ago I was given a coffee
> 
> ...


haha! my favourite of the bunch


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok having read through them all I have decided to award three sets of cups to three lucky recipients..

To

Daren for sheer dogged determination

Billcoxfam for the l1 reference

And finally neil who made me laugh the most.

Congrats the three of you pm me your address and I will pm you back the PayPal address for £3 postage

Thanks for all of your effort...


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Now I can't stop making up Rhymes

I've done it 3 or 4 times

Look what I've done

Some cups I have won

Thanks Dave for making them mine


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Stop stop stop!! I can't stop

Thanks Chap. Great fun. Love this forum!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm glad I got a laugh. I wrote that after finishing a late shift and it seemed funny at 2am but everything seems funny at 2am!


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Congrats too the 3 lucky winners and what a very generous gesture from coffeechap


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

A generous offer indeed. Thanks.


----------



## yttria (Apr 17, 2013)

Like Shortshots I thought the best was done by me

And I needed the illy cups for free

To be honest Coffeechap

The three you chose were all crap

And I'm calling a stewards enquirey

Well done to all the winners!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I really wish I had enough

Cause now I'm feeling kinda rough

Your rhymes were great

But it's too late

Even though I know that's tough

Another one I'm sue to run

As this was really kinda fun


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Let's have the bullz eye reveal, a photo of what we could have won.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Here is a pair of them


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

There one was a coffechap,

Who indeed had happy knack,

Of fixing machines, and providing us beans,

And flashing old ladies his sweaty old crack !


----------

